# Dripedge machine



## Jsroofing (Dec 23, 2018)

I want to make my own dripedge but don’t know were to start any ideas?


----------



## constrpros (Nov 2, 2018)

I have no idea but if you figure out, let me know too. Drip edge prices are going up insane and we are paying too much I beleive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco Fontana (Mar 10, 2019)

All you need is a brake but it is not worth it unless you are building non standard sizes. Unless you have a complete metal shop the numbers don’t pencil out. We have a computerized press brake and can bend anything but standard size drip is the one thing we don’t wast time with. Cheaper to buy.


----------

